
Should we block forever waiting for high-quality random bits? - Tomte
https://www.mail-archive.com/python-dev@python.org/msg92676.html
======
sillysaurus3
If you have 128 bits of entropy, you can generate an infinite stream of random
bits with perfect security. This is why urandom should never block, except to
gather these initial bits.

urandom should also periodically re-seed itself for forward secrecy. Resuming
a VM session may require re-seeding as well. It seems unlikely that these
operations should require urandom to block.

------
Tomte
And... the python release manager sadly decided to revert to the slightly
inferior /dev/urandom.

